# Need gift idea for 11 yr. old boy



## smeta (Dec 15, 2001)

We are going to my cousin's son's birthday party on Saturday. He's turning 11, any ideas??? We can't spend much - $10ish

TIA!


----------



## caffeine_kittie (Feb 24, 2006)

hi there!
since i am a huge booklover, i think it would be great if you will give him a book.
at least not only it's affordable, but also, it can last for a looooooong time.


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Does he like sports or music? We have some great second hand sports stores around here (Play it Again Sports) where you could get some small things for cheap. If he's into music you could possibly get a CD for around that amount (on sale?) or burn one of your own for really cheap (if you do that sort of thing...) Hmmmm....an 11 year old might even just like the $10 in a card to spend on his own. Not very creative though.....


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah, books and cds are a good suggestion, but you'd probably have to ask his mom or dad what he likes and doesn't already have. My son likes getting book store giftcards.


----------



## smeta (Dec 15, 2001)

I was kind of thinking books too. Maybe I will just do a book store gift card b/c it is so hard to know what he already has!!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Lego Bionicles are cool and cost around $10 for the sets in the tubes. My boys love them.


----------



## caffeine_kittie (Feb 24, 2006)

Book gift certificates -perfect!
that's what i usually buy. so they are free to choose whatever books they like.


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

I think all the idea here are GREAT! My son and his friends at school are really into Yugio, not sure if they still are at age 11 (I think some of the kids he trades with are 11ish)


----------



## caffeine_kittie (Feb 24, 2006)

oh, YuGiYo is a nice anime'.
even if im already 24, i still appreciate animation and stuufs..


----------



## ericaz (Jun 10, 2003)

A good friend (hi Snoodess!!














) recommended Archee McPhee when I needed a gift for a 12 year old cousin. They have GREAT affordable COOL gifts for kids that age. HTH









Archie McPhee


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

You'd have to ask what he's into. My DS and his buddies are all into collecting baseball/football cards at the moment, so I just picked up a tin with some baseball cards in it for his friend's party Saturday.

A GC to a bookstore would be good too.


----------



## smeta (Dec 15, 2001)

Archie McPhee was hilarious! My grandma got my son the "devil duckie" bandages - I hadn't realized they were devlish, OMG! I just thought they were duckies!

ANYWAY! Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## dukeswalker (Feb 1, 2003)

My son LOVED his GOOD yo-yo and trick book to go with it...


----------



## loobop (Jan 28, 2005)

Agreement on the book idea if you can find ut what sort of stuff he's into







.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

I was going to suggest a gift card to a bookstore or even a box of the lego builder toys. My child is almost 11 and still loves those.


----------

